# Regs on musky fishing?



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm not a musky fisherman, but I caught 2 a week ago while fishing Erie for walleyes. My first Musky! Wow, what a fish. Anyways, I heard that its illegal to target them this time of year? Is that true? We were up in Michigan on Erie. According to the fish finder, it looks like there were tons of them in the area. I have never seen walleye marks that looked like that, wow. But if it was legal, i thought it would be fun to actually try for them. We were spinner fishing for eyes when we got em. If I did this, it would be catch and release of course... Here are the pics:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If ypu stay in Ohio target away. If you're in Michigan waters and targeting them in closed season you could get fined if caught.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Cool, any idea what the closed season is?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I believe it is closed now and doesn't open until June 1. Not positive on the open date, but I am certain the season in Michigan is closed.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Here are the regulations.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/general-fishing-regs_272352_7.pdf

Looks like if you are in the LP waters of Erie everything is okay provided that you don't keep any fish under 42" and not more than 1 a day.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The best thing to do is check the MI regulations (Weatherby offered the link)....I don't think asking the question in an Ohio fishing forum will get you far. Not being smart about it, but just feel common sense should tell you that. Theres only a small portion of Lake Erie in Mich. but its probably your best bet to target muskies and being so closely connected to Lake St. Clair by the Detroit Riv. I often thought about fishing that area in the summertime. So many places to fish, so little time!!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If your fishing in MIchigan why not fish for them in lake Saint Claire ? It's loaded with them.


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

According to the regs below, you aren't allowed to target them on St Claire until june, but on Erie you can now. Thanks Weatherby, I'm not a very good researcher.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

By the way nice looking fish! Two is impressive for a beginner ( and most Vets)


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice work Chris. I am taking my DR's, Tuff Shads and Super Stalkers to Luna Pier. The bite is on!


----------

